# Squat the Planet's "The List"!!!



## Matt Derrick

This is StP's "The List", where we will be creating a list of events that happen every year in an easy to read format that anyone can add events to. See something not on the list? Post a response to this thread and let us know!

*- January -*

TBA

*- February -*

Mardi Gras - New Orleans, LA;

*- March -*

 Saint Patrick's Day - Savannah, GA; Boston, MA; Ireland?

*- April -*

Slaughterama 7 - Richmond, VA; Link 1, Video 1, Video 2
NYC Anarchist Book Fair - New York City, NY

*- May -*

Trail Days - Damascus, VA;
Northwest Folk Life Festival - Seattle, WA;
Maryland Death Fest - Baltimore, MD;

*- June -*

A//E Fest - Boston, MA;
Autonomous Mutant Festival - West Coast (location changes each year)

* - July -*

Crimethinc Convergence - TBA

*- August -*

Clit Fest - TBA
The 789 Project - TBA
Best Friend's Day 9 - Richmond, VA; Link 1, Link 2
Burning Man - Near Reno, NV; Videos
  
*- September -*

Pagan Fest - TBA

*- October -*

Bike Kill 8 - Brooklyn, NY; Link 1, Link 2, Link 3, Link 4, Video

*- November -*

TBA

*- December -*

TBA​


----------



## simpletoremember

I herd rumors that mutant fest isn't happening this year due to all the trash from last year. I was there for only a few days, and ran out of beer and smokes went back to town and got picked up for a warrant, but when I was there I had a blast. 

edit: also the Bay Area Anarchist Bookfair is March 13th & 14th this year, here's their website http://sfbookfair.wordpress.com/


----------



## Blackout

does eny one know were crust fest is going to be this year


----------



## drunken marauder

Blackout said:


> does eny one know were crust fest is going to be this year



Crust fest is where crust fest always is... In chicago google is a wonderful thing.;....


----------



## uppercunt

Seattle's MethFest is in August; its a crusty noise oriented alternative coinciding with the hempfest. Lots of cool ppl and interesting scene.


----------



## wildboy860

I was recently on the mutantfest website and it said something like... despite the large amounts of trash left behind, mutantfest will still be going on.


----------



## Matt Derrick

uppercunt said:


> Seattle's MethFest is in August; its a crusty noise oriented alternative coinciding with the hempfest. Lots of cool ppl and interesting scene.



that sounds awesome. is there an official site/myspace for it with more info?


----------



## Ravie

earth dance is somewhere around augest or september...

great idea by the way matt!


----------



## smellsea

i missed apocaliyptic crust fest last year. no way i'm missing it this year.


----------



## veggieguy12

Buy Nothing Day: Friday, Nov. 26


----------



## anywhere_but_here

the piles of trash last year at mutant fest last year were ridiculous. there was one that was atleast 20 feet tall. if you couldn't turn it in for the deposit got left behind. people even left their space bag raft in the river so whoever's going let's do a better job cleaning up


----------



## Beer Mortal

Anyone mention chaos in tejas or kollapse fest?


----------



## Matt Derrick

not yet... give us more info!


----------



## simpletoremember

Libertatia is usually round August 18th or something... That weekend... 3 Day Festival done by the Pirate Punx... I went a couple years ago in Clear Lake.


----------



## Beer Mortal

Here Matt

*kollapse fest *is in richmond VA 2010 $30 for both days, or 17 a day. THE DATES ARE APRIL 9TH AND 10TH
RIISTETYT (FIN) 
DETONIZE (PDX + SEA) 
DEATHCHARGE (PDX) 
UNITED MUTATION (VA LEGENDS) 
BRAINKILLER (BOSTON) 
LOTUS FUCKER 
PERDITION (NY) 
AGHAST 
SYNDROME 
SSR 
PARASYTIC 
ANGUISH (DETRIOT)
SHITFUCKER (DETRIOT) 
APPALACIAN TERROR UNIT (WVA) 
MORE TBA...


*CHAOS IN TEJAS*
MAY 27 - 30, 2010
EMO's, MOHAWK, RED 7, and BEERLAND
AUSTIN, TX
initial lineup:
Acephalix
A-Frames
Arctic Flowers
Axeman
Bastard (Japan..one time reunion)
Bastard Noise (Wood, Connell and Nelson)
Bone Awl
Brilliant Colors
Crow (Japan)
Dead to Me
Deskonocidos
Fungi Girls
Gehenna
Grass Widow
the Hex Dispensers
Inquisition (columbia)
Iron Age
Iron Lung
Jeff the Brotherhood
Kim Phuc
Kyklooppein Sukupuutto (Finland)
La Urss (Spain)
Leatherface (England)
Mammoth Grinder
Masshysteri
The Marked Men (only show of 2010)
Mind Eraser
Morne
Mother of Mercy
Nerveskade
Ninja Gun
The Pist
Poison Idea
the Ponys
Psychedelic Horseshit
Rival Mob
Rorschach
Quintron and Miss Pussycat
Ratas Del Vaticano (Mexico)
Shanghai River
the Spits
Slang (Japan)
Subhumans (England)
Tim Kerr and Friends
Toxic Holocaust
Ty Segall
Underground Railroad to Candyland
Vaaska
Volahn
Walls
Wasted Time
Waste Management
Wild Thing
World Burns to Death
Woven Bones
X (Australia)
Yellow Tears
Young Offenders


----------



## Eatgarlic

Feb 5-7th in Chapel Hill NC- Southeast Youth Food Activist Summit www.syfas.org $25
(they don't seem to be interested in letting anyone pay less than that.) I think the targeted demographic of this conference are high school students and college folks.
-----------
2010 Earth First! Organizers Conference 2010oc.org
(the website seems to be down at the moment, but it worked yesterday. I think it's at the beginning of Feb. Sometime. 
----------

February 13th in Montpelier, VT- Holistic Transgender Health Workshop at the VT Center for integrative herbalism. It says sliding scale 50-75 but Jacoby seems willing to work with folks about the price, especially if you're willing to do work trade. www.VTherbcenter.org
---------
March 13-21st in SW VA- Mountain Justice Spring Break 
"In March, MJSB will bring hundreds of young people face to face with the impacts of mountaintop removal and coal industry abuse – and give us the skills and knowledge we need to fight back! Through education, community service, speakers, hiking, music, poetry, direct action and more, we will learn from and stand with Appalachian communities in the struggle to maintain their land and culture. "
-----

March 26-28th in Chapel Hill, NC "NC Rising-a conference on self determination mutual aid and resistance" www.NCRising.info
-------

this is a good idea, thanks for posting!!


----------



## MoKarnagexvx

Harvest of Hope March 12-14 in St. Augustine, FL- lots of bands but costs money, but goes to migrant workers (relevant, yes)
Richmond Zine Fest in November- prolly the 1st weekend, we haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## carlylanea

don't forget bonnaroo 
june 10-13


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

possibly an IMF/World Bank protest I'm assuming .. My girlfriend found this online ...Annual and Spring Meetings
of the International Monetary Fund
and the World Bank Group
Upcoming Meetings
April 24-25, 2010	2010 Spring Meetings of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank Group 
Washington, D.C.
October 9-11, 2010	2010 Annual Meetings of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank Group 
Washington, D.C.

There was one last year the same dates in april that I went to


----------



## DigitalYouth

US Social Forum. Detroit June 22nd-26th


----------



## Eatgarlic

Also! 

Tommy Jarrell festival in Mt. Airy NC Feb 26-28th
http://www.surryarts.org/main/displaypage.php?page=news/tommyjarrellfestival.html

!!!!!!!!

If anyone wants to go to this, hit me up!


----------



## noiselife

INC - international noise conference- happens every february in miami and tours to other cities as well.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE

IMF/World Bank Spring Mettings April 23-25 in Washington D.C.
G20 Summit June 26-27 in Toronto, Ontario


----------



## carlyameliabelle

fucking serious?


----------



## Matt Derrick

carlyameliabelle said:


> fucking serious?


 
about what?

also, i will be updating this list very soon!


----------



## trotsky

Probably not interesting to most of y'all, but the Newport Folk Festival is going to be badass this year.
Last year, George Wein (guy who started it) got it back from the events corporation he had to sell it to, it was pretty fly. Lots of local shit. tickets are a bit pricey but they've got to pay for everything. If you volunteer it's all free and it's not really that much work.
July 30- Aug. 1

Home | George Wein's Newport Folk Festival


----------



## farmer john

dnt know if anyone would be intrested but detroits movement is memorial day weekend 3 days of nonstop raving downtown a literal sea of people lots of punks and drugs if thats your thing


----------



## mandapocalypse

Twin Cities Anarchist Book Fair & Festival
September 11th & 12th 2010 
!!!!


Lot's of good shit happening that weekend


----------



## mandapocalypse

Oh yeah, and PUNX PICNIC here in Minneapolis this Sunday the 4th....

Tons of punks, crusties and travelers gathering in the park across from the Art Institute drinking and launching fireworks, raging, soccer, all kinds of good shit.


----------



## Cardboard

AMF will not be canceled, and the date is not static... could be between may and august.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

well heres my schedul for this year... thanks matt


----------



## christianarchy

August 21-22 Seattle Anarchist Bookfair @ The Vera Project (In Seattle Center). 10am-5pm 1st day, 11am-5pm 2nd day. Woohoo!


----------



## Maxx

the fest! oct 29,30,31st
gainesville, fl
Ye Old Fest 9 - Oct 29, 30, & 31st 2010 - Gainesville, FL


----------



## gingerbreadman

blue heron -sherman NY-


----------



## Matt Derrick

gingerbreadman said:


> blue heron -sherman NY-


 
um... could you provide more details? you didn't even tell us what the event is about.


----------



## streetlight

From Apil/May ( when the weather gets nice ) to about october ( again...weather ) on mount-royal in montreal, every sunday there is what we calls "Tams". People basically just gather ( tons of people ) and play music, smoke weed, drink beer and many other things. There are people that do tight rope walking from trees...jugglers everywhere...all kinds of crazyness. I never miss a sunday, if im in town. Cops don't care about drinking or weed smoking either, it's great. For everyone who is into electronic music there is also a section where on many sundays(not every) there are dj's 

Anyways if your in montreal on a sunday and need to relax and let loose...this is the place.

Montreal Tam Tams,Mont-Royal Park, The Plateau, Montreal, Quebec The website kinda sucks and doesn't do it any justice but whatever.


----------



## Mouse

Best Friends Day August Richmond VA

fun fun fun fest Home : Fun Fun Fun


----------



## The Cheshire

Heres the flyer...


----------



## allday

Austin Reggae Festival 2011


----------



## Matt Derrick

for the time being, feel free to keep adding your events to this thread. i will be moving it over to the wiki when we finish getting it set up!


----------

